# Judging pic from the Progressive



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

A friend of a friend forwarded this pic to me from Friday's judging at the progressive and I thought I would share it with everyone so we all could enjoy it. You can see Tommy, Marc and Kisses all stacked next to each other...not sure who the others are but they all look gorgeous! This pic is a real treat, to see the elite of the breed together....how I wish I had been there to watch the judging in person! Maybe one day!









[attachment=2961:attachment]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am in awwwww every time I see Malts in the ring. They are all so gorgeous.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

> I am in awwwww every time I see Malts in the ring. They are all so gorgeous.[/B]



Your Sassy is just a gorgeous as those pups.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for posting this for everyone to enjoy. 

On another note, it's good to see these all next to each other because it sure confirms what I already knew (having been in the same ring with Tommy showing) -- that he is the same size as the other Malts in the picture.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Beatiful picture. I love it.





















Thanks for sharing it. 
Maltese are the Best!!! I love them so much.






















Good thing I am not a judge as the Maltese would take* BEST IN SHOW* everytime!!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow! They look beautiful














I cant wait until I can find a dog show around here to go to!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg!! i'm gonna STEAL ONE!! hehe..


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

that is a great pic...thanks for sharing.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> Thanks for posting this for everyone to enjoy.
> 
> On another note, it's good to see these all next to each other because it sure confirms what I already knew (having been in the same ring with Tommy showing) -- that he is the same size as the other Malts in the picture.[/B]


HappyB,

Which one is Tommy?

Lynda


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

He is the first one in line, Marc is behind him and then Kisses is 3rd.


----------



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

Here's something I don't understand:

There are some really fantastic breeders in the Maltese world.

So, when was the last time a Maltese received Best In Show, or even gotten a group win at AKC, Westminster, Crufts, or any of the BIG shows? In the shows I've seen the past couple of years, it's always some other breed that takes it.









Gosh, what are those judges looking for, an angel dog? We already know they're angels!










PS: I know about Tommy and Marc. Who's the breeder/owner of Kisses?


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for sharing such a great picture!

Ginny (and Zoe and Bella)


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, what a beautiful line of Malts, I would have loved to have been there too


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Here's something I don't understand:
> 
> There are some really fantastic breeders in the Maltese world.
> 
> ...


I believe Kisses (Chrisman's Just One Kiss) was bred and is owned by Chrisman.


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Kisses is owned by Mamie Gregory and Marilyn Singe and was co-bred by Chrisman and Cheryl Filson from Cher-Chien. Cheryl is not as well-known as some of the bigger-name breeders, but she has a wonderful breeding program and some gorgeous dogs.


----------

